# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Veranstaltung für die Verstärkung der Prostatakrebs Forschung  Aufruf zur Teilnahme

## Günter Feick

*Veranstaltung für die Verstärkung der Prostatakrebs Forschung - Aufruf zur Teilnahme* 
**Wir bitten Sie herzlich teilzunehmen an der Veranstaltung der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie und des Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. (BPS) zur *Prostatakrebs Forschung* *am 26. September ab 15.00 Uhr in Stuttgart im neuen Kongresszentrum.* 

Machen Sie durch Ihre zahlreiche Anwesenheit deutlich, dass verstärkte Forschung notwendig ist, um die tödliche Gefahr unserer Erkrankung bannen zu können und die Lebensqualität der Betroffenen zu verbessern. Das Schicksal der 12.000 jährlich in Deutschland an Prostatakrebs versterbenden Männer und das Leid ihrer Nächsten verlangt nach einem kraftvollen Aufruf für mehr und bessere Forschung. Das sind wir allen Betroffenen, ihren Nächsten und denen die nach uns kommen schuldig! 

Unsere berechtigte Forderung wird unterstützt von der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie, und sie gibt uns auf ihrem Jahreskongress in Stuttgart ein großartiges Forum für unseren Appell. 
*Kommen auch Sie am 26. September nach Stuttgart in das Internationale Kongresszentrum.* 
*Helfen Sie mit, dass die Prostatakrebs Forschung in Deutschland zu einer größeren Hoffnung für alle Betroffenen wird.* 

Nach Stuttgart wird sich der BPS kontinuierlich für die Umsetzung des Aufrufs nach intensiverer Prostatakrebs Forschung einsetzen! Das ist unser Versprechen.

Der Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V
Günter Feick
Vorsitzender

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Günter,

wir werden dein Schreiben in unseren SHGs verteilen. Du solltest aber auch direkt die anderen angrenzenden SHG-Leiter evtl. alle, diesbezüglich nochmal ansprechen.
Die allerwenigsten sind im Forum aktiv und lesen das.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Konrad,

mit der Bitte hier im Forum, nach Stuttgart zu kommen, möchten wir besonders die Männer und Frauen ansprechen, die keiner Selbsthilfegruppe angehörig sind. Der nächste Rundbrief an die Selbsthilfegruppen wird diesen Aufruf ebenfalls enthalten.

Bitte hilf mit, dass unsere Forderung nach Intensivierung der Forschung wahr- und ernstgenommen werden kann durch die Beteiligung vieler Patienten und ihrer Angehörigen. 

Am 26. September können wir in Stuttgart für andere und uns etwas bewegen, wenn wir uns bewegen.

Günter

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

wir haben für die Patientendemo am 26.9.08 einen Reisebus gechartert.

Wer aus unserer Region mitfahren will, kann dies tun, von Mannheim nach Stuttgart und zurück zu einem Selbstkostenpreis von 15 EUR.

Bitte anmelden unter E-Mail: SHG.Pros.RN@web.de.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatkrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## helmutS

Hallo,
ich finde es wirklich beeindruckend, dass in Stuttgart öffentlich eine bessere PK-Forschung gefordert werden soll. Wie wir wissen wird in Deutschland in dieser Hinsicht nichts oder viel zu wenig getan. Ein Dank für diese Aktion gebührt deshalb dem BPS-Vorsitzenden und allen Verantwortlichen.
Ist nur zu hoffen, dass die Resonanz und auch die Beteiligung seitens der Betroffenen entsprechend groß ist. Ich jedenfalls habe mir den 26.09.08 als Termin bereits vorgemerkt.
Gruß
helmut

----------


## Marlene Kuehlechner

*Freitag, 26. September 2008*
*15:30 - 17:00 Uhr*
*Saal C2.1/C2.2*
*Haupt-Eingang ICS*
 ICS Stuttgart
 Messepiazza 1
 70629 Stuttgart
 
 Die Teilnahme an dieser Veranstaltung ist kostenfrei. Der Zugang ist ausgeschildert. Bitte geben Sie am Counter an, dass Sie die BPS-Veranstaltung besuchen.

Eine Geländeübersicht mit Hallenplan (im PDF-Format) kann hier heruntergeladen werden.
 
*Anreise*
 Das ICS ist südöstlich vom Stuttgarter Stadtzentrum gelegen. Die S-Bahn-Linien S2 und S3 verbinden das Kongresszentrum und den Flughafen direkt mit dem 13 Kilometer entfernten Hauptbahnhof sowie allen wichtigen Hotels. Die Fahrtdauer beträgt ca. 30 Minuten. Fahrpläne und Tarife unter: www.vvs.de
 Bei Anreise mit dem Auto folgen Sie bitte der Beschilderung in Richtung Messe/Flughafen (Tiefgarage unter der Messepiazza P22, P23).
*Feinstaubplakette:*Da die Messe Stuttgart außerhalb des Stuttgarter Stadtgebiets liegt, benötigen Sie für den Messe- oder Kongressbesuch keine Umweltplakette. Berücksichtigen Sie bitte, dass bei einem anschließenden Besuch der Stadt bzw. bei Übernachtungen im Stadtgebiet eine Feinstaubplakette benötigen.

----------


## Harro

*Aufruf zur Teilnahme

*Hallo, Freunde des Forums, nach dem Aufruf von Günter, die obige Veranstaltung der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie e. V. am 26.9.2008 um 15.00 Uhr zu besuchen, um für verbesserte Diagnosen und Therapien für oder besser gegen unseren gemeinsamen Feind Prostatakrebs zu demonstrieren, hatte ich mich spontan zur Teilnahme entschlossen und mich bei meiner hiesigen SHG Rhein-Neckar als Teilnehmer einer Busfahrt angemeldet. Inzwischen liegt mir auch das Veranstaltungsprogramm und eine ausführliche Beschreibung des Rahmenprogramms mit unzähligen Besichtigungen etc. vor. Wahrlich ein perfekt von der Firma Interplan zusammengestelltes, den Tagungsort und seine Umgebung vorzüglich ins rechte Licht rückende Demonstration der aktuellen Möglichkeiten. 
Dieser Kongress läuft vom 24.-27.September 2008. Für unseren Prostatakrebs gibt es am 25. September einen Vortrag über moderne Urindiagnostik, danach einen Vortrag über das Karzinom und seine Metastasen: "Warum und wie kommt es zur Streuung" und dann der Vortrag Chemotherapie in der urologischen Praxis: "Worauf kommt es an, was muss beachtet werden?"
Das Hauptthema widmet sich dann ab 15.00 Uhr der Palliativmedizin bei fortgeschrittenen urologischen Karzinomen. Hier kommt auch Prof. Heidenreich vom Klinikum Köln ans Rednerpult.
Die Kosten für das umfangreiche tägliche Rahmenprogramm für die nicht immer bei allen Vorträgen anwesenden Teilnehmer oder auch für die mitreisenden Ehepartner oder Mitarbeiter liegen im üblichen Rahmen von  32 bis  90. Für den interessierten Urologen mit einer Privatpraxis  summieren sich allerdings die Teilnehmergebühren doch ganz beträchtlich. Als DGU-Mitglied kostete die Dauerkarte bis 15.7.2008 mit Frühbucherrabatt 130  und ab 16.8.2008 dann 210 . Nichtmitglieder zahlen dann 250  bzw. 330 . Tageskarten als Mitglied 70 bzw. 110  und als Nichtmitglied 140 bzw. 180 . Für die jeweiligen Seminare sind dann aber nur in Verbindung mit einer Tages- oder Dauerkarte pro Seminar noch einmal 20 bzw. 50  zu entrichten. Der Festabend findet dann im Römerkastell am 26.9.2008 beginnend ab 19.30 Uhr statt. Dinnerkarte  75.
Natürlich ist für uns die Teilnahme kostenlos, weil wir ja durch unsere Anwesenheit als an Prostatakrebs erkrankte Männer lediglich unser Verlangen zu Verbesserungen in Diagnose und Therapie zum Ausdruck bringen wollen. Hiermit fordere ich alle Forumsbenutzer und deren Angehörige auf, zu einer machtvollen Zurschaustellung unserer Entschlossenheit, für unsere Belange zu kämpfen, nach Stuttgart zu fahren.
Ich wünsche dieser Veranstaltung, dass sich durch die Publizierung der bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt erneut insbesondere für den Prostatakrebs verbesserten Möglichkeiten der Bekämpfung der erwartete Erfolg oder sogar ein Umdenken in den Behandlungsstrategien einstellt.

*"Dass etwas schwer ist, muss ein Grund mehr sein, es zu tun"

*Gruß Hutschi

----------


## BurgerH

> *Aufruf zur Teilnahme
> *
> Natürlich ist für uns die Teilnahme kostenlos, weil wir ja durch unsere Anwesenheit als an Prostatakrebs erkrankte Männer lediglich unser Verlangen zu Verbesserungen in Diagnose und Therapie zum Ausdruck bringen wollen. Hiermit fordere ich alle Forumsbenutzer und deren Angehörige auf, zu einer machtvollen Zurschaustellung unserer Entschlossenheit, für unsere Belange zu kämpfen, nach Stuttgart zu fahren.
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo Hutschi,

damit keine Mißverständnisse entstehen. 

An der Demo am Freitag-Nachmittag ist die Teilnahme für Betroffene kostenlos; für die Veranstaltungen des Urlogenkongresses (Vorträge etc.) benötigt man eine gültige Eintrittskarte.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

Gruß

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Freunde,

leider haben sich zuwenig Teilnehmer gemeldet, dass sich die Anmietung eines Busses lohnen würde.

Wir fahren deswegen mit der Bahn. Mit einem BW-Ticket für 29  können 5 Teilnehmer hin- und zurück fahren.

Treffpunkt: 11 Uhr am Brezelstand vor dem Hauptbahnhof Mannheim

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Günter Feick

Liebe Mitstreiter, liebe Forumbesucher,

ich bitte Euch den am Ende dieses Beitrages ersichtlichen Hinweis regelmäßig in Eure Briefe und e-mails mit aufzunehmen. 

Denn es wäre gut, wenn es uns gelingen würde nicht nur mit der Kraft unserer Argument sondern auch durch unsere zahlreiche Anwesenheit, Ärzte, Forscher und Institutionen von der Notwendigkeit *und der Möglichkeit* verstärkter Prostatakrebs Forschung zu überzeugen. 

Doppelt so viele Tode durch Prostatakrebs als die Gesamtzahl der Verkehrsopfer in einem Jahr in Deutschland sind ein zu großes nicht zu rechtfertigendes Leid. 
Was und wer sollte unsere Gesellschaft davon abhalten mehr zu forschen, um besser therapieren zu können? 
Im Zweifelsfalle wir selber - weil wir selber nicht für unsere Sache klug und entschieden genug eintreten. Ein Zitat von Dr. Strum hierzu - 

"Die Leistungen der Aids-Kranken und ihrer Interessenvertreter in den USA im Durchsetzen der Zulassung neuer Aids-Medikamente bei der FDA ist beeindruckend. Sie haben zu einem dramatischen Rückgang hospitalisierter, schwerstkranker Patienten geführt".

Und er fordert von den Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfeorganisationen dasselbe Engagement und dieselbe Entschlossenheit zum Wohle der Prostatakrebspatienten und formuliert - 

"die vorherrschende Kombination von Apathie, Indifferenz und mangelnder Bereitschaft zur Zusammenarbeit müsse beendet werden zugunsten von Aktion, Engagement und Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl".

Günter


** FÜR MEHR PROSTATAKREBS FORSCHUNG JETZT ** 

*Setzen Sie ein Zeichen - nehmen Sie teil* 


*Gemeinsame Veranstaltung des Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe* 
*und der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie* 
*Freitag, 26. September 15:30 - 17:00 Uhr* 
*Saal C2.1/C2.2* 
*Internationales Congress Center*

*Stuttgart*

----------


## Harro

*Ungenuegende Teilnehmerzahl

*Lieber Hansjoerg, so schnell gibst Du doch sonst nicht auf. Im Forum lesen nur wenige aus unserer SHG. Beim letzten Treffen mit dem hervorragenden Vortrag von Prof.Schoenberg ist das wohl auch ziemlich untergegangen. Per E-Mail kannst Du bzw. Paul noch mal tuechtig auf die  Pauke hauen, dann wird der Bus auch gut ausgelastet sein. Ansonsten komme ich ohne wenn und aber, wobei man bei einem Gemeinschaftsticket immer aneinander gebunden ist, falls man noch laenger bleiben moechte und die jeweils anderen 4 heimfahren wuerden. Ansonsten, sei hiermit Guenters Wunsch Rechnung getragen:  

** FÜR MEHR PROSTATAKREBS FORSCHUNG JETZT ** 

*Setzen Sie ein Zeichen - nehmen Sie teil* 


*Gemeinsame Veranstaltung des Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe* 
*und der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie* 
*Freitag, 26. September 15:30 - 17:00 Uhr* 
*Saal C2.1/C2.2*

*Internationales Congress Center*
*Stuttgart
*
*Nur die Weisen sind im Besitz von Ideen. Die meisten Menschen sind von Ideen besessen.
*Samuel Coleridge

Gruss Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Auch in Berlin am 25.9.2008

*Hallo, wenn auch wegen anderer Beweggründe, als die für unsere vom BPS geplante Veranstaltung am 26.9.2008 in Stuttgart, so steht heute im "Mannheimer Morgen" 

*Protestaktion:* "Rettet die Krankenhäuser" fordern Ärzte, Pflegekräfte, Klinikmanager und der OB
*Kliniken fürchten um Existenz*

 Von unserem Redaktionsmitglied Waltraud Kirsch-Mayer
  Die Sorge vereint und die Botschaft ist klar: "Rettet die Krankenhäuser!" Im Vorfeld der bundesweiten Demo am 25. September vor dem Brandenburger Tor in Berlin übten die drei Mannheimer Akut-Krankenhäuser - Uniklinikum, Theresienkrankenhaus und Diakoniekrankenhaus - den Schulterschluss und initiierten vor Ort eine gemeinsame Protestaktion.
 Bevor sich Ärzte, Pfleger und Manager vor dem schmiedeeisernen Klinikum-Tor versammelten, schlugen Geschäftsführer wie Mitarbeitervertreter bei einer Pressekonferenz Alarm. Zwischen zwei Terminen nahm auch Oberbürgermeister Dr. Peter Kurz - zumindest zeitweilig - an dem Informationsgespräch teil: Das Thema bewege die Stadt nicht nur als Träger des Klinikums. Denn das von der Bundespolitik verordnete "Spardiktat" bedrohe einen Wirtschaftssektor, der auch für Mannheim wichtig ist.
 Eine Aussage zog sich wie roter Faden durch die verschiedenen Wortbeiträge: Krankenhäuser sind in Mannheim und anderswo unterfinanziert, weil es seit Jahren eine Deckelung der Ausgaben gibt, die weder gestiegene Löhne aufgrund von Tarifabschlüssen noch sprunghaft angestiegene Energiepreise berücksichtigt. Drum lautete auch in der gestrigen Runde die Forderung: Der Deckel auf dem Budget muss weg!
 "Das Gesundheitswesen ist kein Kostenfaktor, sondern eine Wachstumsbranche", in der doppelt so viele Menschen wie in der Automobilindustrie arbeiten, gab Klinikum-Geschäftsführer Alfred Dänzer zu bedenken. Von einer "bedrohlichen Situation" für die Krankenhäuser" sprach sein Kollege Werner Kratzmann vom "Theresien". Geschäftsführer Peter Fischer vom "Diako" ergänzte: Da alle Rationalisierungsmöglichkeiten ausgeschöpft sind, gehe es ums nackte Überleben.
 Die Furcht, dass die stationäre Patientversorgung "zu Tode gespart" wird, äußerten auch die verschiedenen Mitarbeitervertreter: Dr. Johannes Schuch vom "Diako" schilderte die Situation mit einem Vergleich: "Es ist, als ob man mit dem Auto nach Hamburg fahren soll, aber nur 20 Liter Sprit im Tank hat." Klinikum-Betriebsrat Ralf Heller bezeichnete als erschreckend, dass laut einer repräsentativen Studie die Mehrheit der Schwestern und Pfleger glaubt, die beruflichen Alltagsbelastungen nicht bis zur Rente durchstehen zu können. Auch Kurt Seez und Peter Erni von Ver.di halten die Belastungen des Personals - das immer mehr Patienten während kürzerer Liegezeiten betreuen muss - für nicht länger tragbar und fordern Verfahren zur Personalbemessung.
 Den Beruf des Mediziners am Klinikbett gelte es ebenfalls wieder attraktiv zu gestalten, forderten der stellvertretende ärztliche Klinikum-Direktor Professor Frederic Wenz, der Landesvorsitzende des Marburger Bundes Dr. Josef Ungemach und Dr. Armin Kommer von der Mitarbeitervertretung des Theresienkrankenhauses. Schon jetzt gebe es eine Ärzteflucht ins Ausland. Ungemach sprach von 16 000 deutschen Medizinern, die in anderen Staaten Patienten behandeln. Dazu komme das Abwandern in andere Jobs
 Mannheimer Morgen
10. September 2008
 
und dazu auch dieser Kommentar.

*"Lass Dich nicht gehen, geh selbst"
*(Magda Bentrup)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Hutschi,
und dann sollen die Krankenhäuser noch 21.000 neue Pflegekräfte neu einstellen. Wovon wollen sie die denn bezahlen?

Gruß Horst a

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

wer mich nicht nur in Stuttgart, sehen und sprechen will, kann das auch morgen, den 13. Sept. bei dem 3. Singener Tag gegen der Krebs "erleiden".

Es geht um 10 Uhr los und endet um 16 Uhr, mit interessanten Vorträgen und Gesprächen. 

Gruß Konrad

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

das Interesse für unser Anliegen PCalern zu helfen war nicht sehr groß.

Wir hatten mit 4 Mann auf 4 Tischen unsere Unterlagen aufgebaut. Informiert hatten sich viele auch Ehefrauen, das kennen wir ja, auch im Forum.

Alte Männer mit jungen Frauen und Kleinkindern, mit GS von Helpap begutachtet, sprachen mit uns unl ließen sich informieren.
Einige waren erstaunt über unsere naturheilkundlichen Möglichkeiten und Empfehlungen und sehr interessiert. Einige haben meine diesbezüglichen Buchempfehlungen sich notiert.

Adressen, wir wollen eine SHG dort gründen, haben nur einige hinterlassen.

Es ist geplant, diese Leute diesbezüglich anzuschreiben um auf diese Art weiter zu kommen.

Wer Interesse daran hat möge mir bitte Bescheid geben.

Mich hat ein alternativer Spinner, der ist ja schlimmer als ich, anhand eines gemachten Photos von mir, mit einem "Wundergerät" als Krebsfrei bezeichnet!!! Rausgehen, um mich direkt zu "testen" wollte er nicht.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Schorschel

> ...der ist ja schlimmer als ich...


Schlimm bist, finde ich, lieber Konrad, überhaupt nicht, sondern lediglich gnadenlos unorthodox - und das ist gut so!!

Herzliche Grüße

Georg

----------


## Günter Feick

Liebe Forumleser,

ich nutze noch einmal diese Gelegenheit Sie um Ihre Teilnahme am Symposium zur Verstärkung der Prostatakrebs Forschung zu bitten.
Sie helfen damit zu verdeutlichen, dass die klinische Forschung am Prostatakrebs in eine neue, bessere Phase kommen soll.  Denn wenn wir bessere Therapien wollen, muss dem die Forschung vorausgehen.

Alle Betroffen, ihre Angehörigen und der BPS werden Ihnen für Ihre Unterstützung unserer gemeinsamen Sache dankbar sein.

Günter Feick

** FÜR MEHR PROSTATAKREBS FORSCHUNG JETZT **

*Setzen Sie ein Zeichen - nehmen Sie teil*
*Gemeinsame Veranstaltung des Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe*

*und der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie*

*Freitag, 26. September 15:30 - 17:00 Uhr*

*Saal C2.1/C2.2*
*Internationales Congress Center*
*Stuttgart*

----------


## Harro

*Solidarität

*Hallo, Freunde dieses Forums, unermüdlich hatte Günter zur Teilnahme an der geplanten Veranstaltung des BPS anlässlich des Urologenkonkresses in Stuttgart aufgerufen:




> Wir bitten Sie herzlich teilzunehmen an der Veranstaltung der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie und des Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. (BPS) zur Prostatakrebs Forschung am 26. September ab 15.00 Uhr in Stuttgart im neuen Kongresszentrum. Machen Sie durch Ihre zahlreiche Anwesenheit deutlich, dass verstärkte Forschung notwendig ist, um die tödliche Gefahr unserer Erkrankung bannen zu können und die Lebensqualität der Betroffenen zu verbessern. Das Schicksal der 12.000 jährlich in Deutschland an Prostatakrebs versterbenden Männer und das Leid ihrer Nächsten verlangt nach einem kraftvollen Aufruf für mehr und bessere Forschung. Das sind wir allen Betroffenen, ihren Nächsten und denen die nach uns kommen schuldig! Unsere berechtigte Forderung wird unterstützt von der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie, und sie gibt uns auf ihrem Jahreskongress in Stuttgart ein großartiges Forum für unseren Appell. Kommen auch Sie am 26. September nach Stuttgart in das Internationale Kongresszentrum.Helfen Sie mit, dass die Prostatakrebs Forschung in Deutschland zu einer größeren Hoffnung für alle Betroffenen wird.


Günter hatte in seinen leidenschaftlichen Appellen zur Teilnahme auch Stephen Strum zitiert. Hier ein Auszug: 




> "Die vorherrschende Kombination von Apathie, Indifferenz und mangelnder Bereitschaft zur Zusammenarbeit müsse beendet werden zugunsten von Aktion, Engagement und Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl".


Von einem Fehlschlagen dieser Gemeinschaftsaktion durch die vermeintliche Solidarisierung des BPS mit den Urologen, wie von einigen Kritikern vorausgesagt, konnte wirklich keine Rede sein. Es haben sich auch keine Urologen in angrenzenden Kongressräumen insgeheim lustig über die angereisten Betroffenen gemacht. Vielmehr erschienen trotz der teilweise großen räumlichen Distanzen - ich erwähne nur die mit einem Transparent aufgetretene Berliner SHG unter ihrem Vorsitzenden Hans Jörg Fiebrandt - zahlreiche auch an den Stellungnahmen der medizinischen Experten interessierte Teilnehmer. Die vom BPS mobilisierten und auch motivierten Gesprächspartner aus allen für das Thema "Mehr Forschung für Prostatakrebs" für uns relevanten Bereichen gaben vorab durch schlüssige Berichte Informationen über den Ist-Zustand des bislang Erreichten und dessen, was überhaupt in den letzten Jahren an Fortschritten erzielt werden konnte. 
Günter ließ es sich in der anschließenden Fragestunde an die 6 auf dem Podium versammelten Fachleute nicht nehmen auch auf der Beantwortung teilweise sehr ans Eingemachte gehende Fragen zu beharren und hin und wieder nachzuhaken. Es bekam manchmal schon fast einen familiären Charakter, wenn Professor Reichle oder Dr. Schlomm aus dem Nähkasten plauderten. Aber genau an diesem Punkt war ja das fast erreicht, was mit dieser Gemeinschaftsaktion bezweckt werden sollte, nämlich ein unumwundenes Vertrauensverhältnis der Experten untereinander und auch der verantwortungsvollen Einbindung des BPS in diesen Rundlauf. Wenn es sich auch zunächst in erster Linie noch um Absichtserklärungen der Teilnehmer an dieser ersten Diskussionsrunde auf die Zukunft handelte, so besteht doch berechtigte Hoffnung, dass Kompetenzdenken, Eifersüchteleien und Streben um die Vormachtstellung bei der Erreichung der angestrebten Ziele so nach und nach in der Versenkung verschwinden und Signalen zu einem gemeinsamen Aufbruch zu neuen Ufern weichen könnten. 

Als von Prostatakrebs betroffener Besucher dieses ersten konstruktiven Zusammentreffens von Medizin, Wissenschaft, Forschung und Förderung mit dem BPS möchte ich dem BPS auch für die Zukunft den Erfolg wünschen, den Günter uns mit seinen eigenen Worten in Aussicht gestellt hat.










> Nach Stuttgart wird sich der BPS kontinuierlich für die Umsetzung des Aufrufs nach intensiverer Prostatakrebs Forschung einsetzen! Das ist unser Versprechen.


*"Die Würde, die in der Bewegung eines Eisberges liegt, beruht darauf, dass nur ein Achtel von ihm über dem Wasser ist"
*(Ernest Hemingway)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Harald,

das hast du schön beschrieben, wir konnten uns nich voneinander und von anderen Freunden verabschieden. Ihr wart so schnell verschwunden und ich "belagert".

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Vermisste Abschiedszeremonie

*Lieber Konrad, die 9 Aufrechten unserer SHG Rhein-Neckar sind ganz bescheiden mit dem Baden-Württemberg-Ticket für 27  und gültig für 5 Personen einen Tag lang, aber nur mit Regionalzügen erlaubt, angereist. Wir waren also aufeinander angewiesen. Wenn der Kontrolleur im jeweiligen Zug kam, hätte man ohne den Fahrscheininhaber alt ausgesehen. Wie alt wir also in der Gruppe aussahen, ist dem Foto vor dem Kongresscenter zu entnehmen. Wenn Du uns aber diesmal mit Hansjörg und Paul Enders vereint erneut live erleben möchtest, komm bitte morgen früh nach Bad Rappenau ins Klinikum. Wir freuen uns auf Dich. 





*"Gleichgültigkeit ist die mildeste Form der Intoleranz"
*(Karl Jaspers)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## BerndWL

Lieber Günter,
liebe Mitbetroffene,

die Veranstaltung in Stuttgart am 26. September 2008 zu unserem
dringenden Anliegen " Für mehr Prostata-Krebsforschung jetzt" fand ich
erfolgreich und vielversprechend. Das sollte ein erster Schritt in diese
Richtung sein.

Die Teilnehmerzahlen fand ich erfreulich gut, und sie haben auch bei den
eingeladenen Referenten Wirkung gezeigt. Es hätten noch ein paar Teilnehmer 
mehr sein dürfen/sollen, um die Wichtigkeit unseres Anliegens
noch stärker zu unterstreichen. 
Die Auslassungen der Referenten zu unserem Anliegen lassen hoffen.
Hier sollten wir (der BPS) den Finger am Druckpunkt lassen.

Stetiger Druck und weitere Gespräche zu unserem Anliegen sollten folgen, um mehr in der Forschung für uns Prostatakrebspatienten zu erreichen. 
Vielleicht können wir noch mehr Kliniker und Wissenschaftler, aber auch verantwortliche Politiker (muss kein Widerspruch in sich sein !) dafür ins Boot holen ?

Mein herzlicher Dank zur Idee und Verwirklichung einer solchen Veranstaltung gilt dem 1. Vorstzenden und allen Mitstreitern.
Weiter so !
Bernd

----------


## Harro

*Zustimmung

*Hallo, Bernd, hab Dank für Deine geschriebenen Worte im Namen natürlich vorab für den unermüdlichen Günter und auch für die vielen ehrenamtlichen SHG-Leiter, die ich in Stuttgart begrüßen konnte. Es war ein hoffnungsvoller Beginn für eine sicher bald folgende ähnliche Veranstaltung. Günter wird sicher versuchen, herauszufinden, warum nicht noch mehr Betroffene und vor allem auch nicht noch mehr Angehörige den Weg nach Stuttgart gefunden haben. Das Wetter kann es nicht gewesen sein. Möglich, dass eben doch nicht ausreichend für diese Veranstaltung geworben wurde, obwohl hier im Forum und auch im BPS-Magazin großflächig darauf hingewiesen wurde. Trotzdem hat sogar heute noch ein Forumsbenutzer hier bedauert, dass er gern gekommen wäre, wenn er rechtzeitig davon erfahren hätte. Es kann beim nächsten Mal eben nur besser werden. Den Werbestrategen fällt sicher noch etwas ein, was nicht allzu kostspielig ist.

P.S.: Lieber Bernd, bitte informiere uns doch noch über Deine PKH oben im Profil. Danke.

*"Es ist fast unmöglich, die Fackel der Wahrheit durch ein Gedränge zu tragen, ohne jemand den Bart zu versengen"
*(Georg Christoph Lichtenberg)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Pressenotizen

*Hallo, Freunde des Forums, manche Veröffentlichungen werden irgendwie übersehen. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich diesen *Link* hier eingestellt, damit zusammenfassend noch einmal klar wird, was wirklich Sache in Stuttgart war.

*"Probleme kann man niemals mit der selben Denkweise lösen, durch die sie entstanden sind"
*(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## helmutS

Liebe Mitstreiter,
die Initiative des BPS, beim Urologen Kongress in Stuttgart, mehr Forschung für PK einzufordern, war unbestritten zu begrüßen. Konkret gebracht hat es wohl (noch) nicht viel. Zumindest hört und liest man nichts darüber. 
Die Frage ist auch, ob die Urologen unsere einzigen Ansprechpartner sind? Ein Professor sagte mir vor der Veranstaltung: "In Berlin müsst ihr auf die Straße gehen und nicht hier!". Hinzu kommt, dass die Urologen derzeit noch ganz andere (Existenz-) Sorgen haben. Z. B. wie sie mit nicht einmal 30 Euro pro Patient / Quartal ihre Praxen unterhalten können. 
Hinterfragen müsste man auch, welche Projekte könnten seitens der Urologie durchgeführt werden, sollten entsprechende Forschungsgelder zur Verfügung stehen?
Nachstehende Beispiele sprechen doch für sich:
- Das in Deutschland bekannteste Projekt, die HAROW-Studie, wird von einem ausländischen Konzern finanziert, mit 5 Mio. Euro über 5 Jahre
- SHG laden amerikanische Urologen ein, um sich über den neuesten Stand der PK-Therapien zu informieren
 - US&TOO Internat. in den USA möchte bis 2010 für die PK-Forschung USD 125 Mio. einsammeln. Sie fordert Betroffene auf, wegen ihrer Anliegen an Politiker zu schreiben und sich an die Presse zu wenden. Siehe unter 
www.fundresearchnow.org
- Wir in Deutschland können nur darauf hoffen, von den Forschungen in den USA und den dort entwickelten Medikamenten eines Tages ebenfalls zu profitieren   
Rechnet man also die Ausgaben für Forschung in Deutschland großzügig hoch, dann kommt man vielleicht auf etwa 2 Mio. Euro im Jahr. 
Ist es nicht möglich, ähnliche Initiativen wie in den USA zu starten? Sollten wir börsennotierte Unternehmen anschreiben und diese um Forschungsgelder bitten? Wenn Geld verfügbar ist, wird mit Sicherheit auch geforscht. Könnte man die Dt. Krebshilfe, Stiftung Männergesundheit und ähnliche Organisationen, nicht zu einer konzertierten Aktion zusammen bringen? Damit sich auch bei uns mehr bewegt. Nicht nur in der Schulmedizin, sondern auch in der komplementären und vielleicht auch alternativen Onkologie? Auch in diesen Bereichen gibt es doch erfolgsversprechende Ansätze.
Viele Betroffene sind mit Sicherheit bereit, sich in entsprechende Aktionen einzubringen.
Lasse mich gerne korrigieren, sollte ich mit meinen Ansichten falsch liegen oder positive Aspekte übersehen haben.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Günter Feick

Lieber Helmut,

hinzufügen möchte ich Deinem Beitrag, die eigentlich schon bekannte Tatsache, das es aktuell nicht Geldmangel ist, welcher die klinische, nicht Pharma induzierte Prostatakrebsforschung behindert. 
Es sind vielmehr die Bildung von Forschungsverbünden, die Koordinierung der Forschung und wenn möglich gemeinsame, verabredete Aufgaben- und Zielstellungen auf nationaler und zumindest europäischer Ebene, wo wir vorankommen müssen. Denn nur Forschungsverbünde mit guten Projekten haben eine Chance auf finanzielle Förderung. Bekannte, Forschung finanzierende Organisationen, wie z. B. die Dt. Forschungsgemeinschaft oder die Dt. Krebshilfe, um nur zwei zu nennen, vergeben ihre Mittel genau nach dieser Richtschnur.

Wir müssen also konkret fragen, was sich nach unserer Veranstaltung in Stuttgar mittlerweile durch wen weiterentwickelt hat. 

Doch noch einmal auf die Finanzierung der Prostatakrebs Forschung zu sprechen kommend, möchte ich Dir beipflichten, dass in den USA die Höhe der Spenden alleine aus privaten und kommerziellen Quellen ein Vielfaches von dem ist, was die gesamte Prostatakrebs Forschungsförderung in Deutschland ausmacht (die unterschiedlichen Wirtschaftsgrößen berücksichtigend); vom Vergleich der staatlichen Förderung ganz zu schweigen.

Günter

----------


## Pinguin

Den Männern fehlt so etwas wie ein prominenter Vorkämpfer, wie das *hier* am Beispiel einer Frau vorbildlich zum Ausdruck kommt.

----------


## Pinguin

Gibt es Informationen darüber, was mit *diesen* Forschungsgeldern erreicht wurde?

----------


## Günter Feick

Liebe Mitstreiter,

das Forschungsprojekt, wie es Euch spätestens seit Anfang 2008 bekannt wurde und unten noch einmal zusammengefasst ist, hat noch keine Ergebnisse publiziert, meines Wissens nach.

Günter

*Martini-Klinik und UKE holen nationales Forschungsprojekt zu Prostatakrebs nach Hamburg*

*Ziel: Neue diagnostische und therapeutische Ansätze ermitteln*

Prostatakrebs ist nach Lungenkrebs die häufigste Tumorerkrankung bei Männern. Eine Heilung des Tumors bei einer Früherkennung ist möglich. *Derzeit gibt es jedoch keine Methode, die es erlaubt, das individuelle Risiko von Prostatakrebspatienten vorherzusagen*. In einem einzigartigen Forschungsnetzwerk werden die Klinik für Urologie des UKE und die Martini-Klinik sowie das Deutsche Krebsforschungszentrum (DKFZ) in Heidelberg neue diagnostische und therapeutische Ansätze für Prostatakrebs ermitteln. Das Bundesministerium für Bildung und Forschung hat im Rahmen des Nationalen Genomforschungsnetzes (NGFNplus) einen entsprechenden Forschungsantrag bewilligt. *Von den zunächst für drei Jahre zugesagten 8,5 Millionen Euro insgesamt bleiben 4,8 Millionen am UKE, das die klinische Leitung des Projekts hat.*
Damit ist die finanzielle Basis geschaffen worden, um für die Dauer von drei Jahren mit Hilfe moderner Methoden der Humangenomforschung und der medizinischen Systembiologie molekulare Veränderungen in Tumoren aufzuspüren und optimale Diagnose- und Prognosekriterien für das Prostatakarzinom zu ermitteln. *In enger Kooperation von Ärzten und Grundlagenwissenschaftlern soll eine rasche Integration der Forschungsergebnisse in die klinische Routine erzielt werden.* 

*Grundlage für den Forschungsverbund ist die über 10.000 Patienten umfassende Tumordatenbank der Martini-Klinik und der Urologischen Klinik des UKE mit Gewebeproben der Prostata, Blut und Serum. Die seit 1991 geführte Datenbank ermöglicht umfassende Untersuchungen, wie sie bislang nicht möglich waren*. Die Martini-Klinik und die Urologische Klinik des UKE sind bei der Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms weltweit führend. In keiner anderen Klinik werden mehr Prostatakarzinomoperationen vorgenommen. 
Der Forscherverbund unter der Leitung von Priv.-Doz. Dr. Holger Sültmann (DKFZ) besteht aus Wissenschaftlern der Abteilung Molekulare Genomanalyse des DKFZ (Prof. Dr. Annemarie Poustka) sowie Wissenschaftlern und Ärzten aus Hamburg. Prof. Dr. Hartwig Huland und Prof. Dr. Markus Graefen, Chefärzte der Martini-Klinik, sowie Oberarzt Dr. Thorsten Schlomm leiten den klinischen Teil des Projekts. Vom UKE sind das Onkologische Zentrum mit Prof. Dr. Carsten Bokemeyer, die Klinik für Allgemein-, Viszeral- und Thoraxchirurgie mit Prof. Dr. Jakob R. Izbicki und das Institut für Pathologie mit Prof. Dr. Guido Sauter eingebunden. Weitere Partner sind das Zentrum für Nanotechnologie mit Prof. Dr. Horst Weller, das Max-Planck-Institut für Molekulare Genetik in Berlin und das Biotechunternehmen

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Günter, lieber Helmut,

das hört sich ja gut an. Aber die Frage für mich ist, will die Urologie es so genau wissen? Wenn die erste Reaktion eines niedergelassenen Uro bei einem neu diagnostizierten PCa mit einem aPSA von 8 und einem kontrollierten GS 3+4 = 7 lautet, lassen sie sich operieren, sonst sind sie in 2 Jahren tot. Aktuell bei einem SHGler erlebt, die SHG Männer die ich darauf hingewiesen hatte, die ganze Versammlung, waren nicht sehr erstaunt (nicht meine SHG). Sie kennen anscheinend auch solche "Sprüche".

Was wollen wir mit solchen Ärzten erreichen, außer jedes PCa operieren?

Solange bei den meisten Urologen und Onkologen, nicht die geringste Ahnung, erlebe ich regelmäßig, oder Interesse für "Progniostische Marker und molekulares Staging des PCa" (Prof. Bonkoff z.B.), oder die "Marker der Androgenresistenz" oder der "Stellenwert der DNA-Ploidie" (Prof. Böcking z.B.) genutzt wird, sehe ich schwarz für uns. Für mich weniger ich nutze diese Möglichkeiten, aber welcher Arzt, welcher PCaler  macht das schon.

Diese Prognose / Therapiemöglichkeiten sind erforscht und leicht nutzbar.
Ich predige das regelmässig, mit kaum Resonanz oder Interesse, oder gar den Ratschlag zu erwägen.

Der BPS macht da zwar einen schönen Bericht über unsere DNA-Reise im BPS Magazin 3/2008, mit schlechten Photos, aber das war es anscheinend.

Euch viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Konrad,
wirklich intensive Forschung betreiben kann man nur, wenn das Objekt der Forschung, nämlich die Prostata, in großer Zahl vorliegt und sie den physiologischen Daten der Patienten zugeordnet werden können.
Wo kann das also besser geschehen als an Instituten, die diese Voraussetzungen erfüllen.

Du hast mit Recht auf die Marker hingewiesen, die uns heute schon zur Verfügung stehen um prognostische Aussagen treffen zu können. Wir alle wissen aber, dass diese Marker noch zu ungenau und unvollständig sind um verlässlich Therapiechemata für Betroffene zu entwickeln.

Wenn wir das von Günther vorgestellte Forschungsprojekt genauer analysieren, ist dieses Projekt nicht durch einseitig fachliche Präsenz und Kompetenz unterwandert. Vielmehr soll lediglich das Umfangreiche Potential der Martiniklinik und des UKE als Grundlage des Forschungsauftrages dienen. Das wird schon alleine dadurch deutlich, dass so renomierte Einrichtungen wie das Max-Plank-Institut, das DKFZ und das Zentrum für Nanotechnologie, Berlin darin eingebunden sind.

Ich persönlich verspreche mir sehr viel von einem solchen Forschungsgang, der mit ausreichenden finanziellen Mitteln ausgestattet ist. - Auch wenn eine solche Forschung uns selbst nicht mehr unmittelbar zugutekommt.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## LudwigS

Jeder, der Prostatakrebs hat, wird daran sterben - wenn ihn die anderen Organe lang genug leben lassen.

Auch die Marker Prof. Bonkhoffs oder Prof. Böckings können nicht 20 Jahre in die Zukunft blicken.
Und ein 55-jähriger hat noch eine Menge des Weges vor sich.

Ausserdem - mit fallenden PSA-Werten lebt es sich wesentlich angenehmer als mit ständig steigenden.

"Ruhe im Kopf" zu haben ist ein gewaltiges Stück Lebensqualität.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Pinguin

Hier ein* Auszug* über die Aktivitäten des DKFZ




> "Ruhe im Kopf" zu haben ist ein gewaltiges Stück Lebensqualität.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Freunde

Zitat vom Dt. Krebsforschungsinstitut:

"Die Arbeitsgruppe beschäftigt sich mit der *Verbesserung der Diagnostik* des Prostatakarzinoms."

Zitat von der Martiniklinik:
"Damit ist die finanzielle Basis geschaffen worden, um für die Dauer von drei Jahren mit Hilfe moderner Methoden der Humangenomforschung und der medizinischen Systembiologie molekulare Veränderungen in Tumoren aufzuspüren und optimale *Diagnose- und Prognosekriterien* für das Prostatakarzinom zu ermitteln."

Das ist ja alles ganz rührig.

Aber was haben die *bereits erkrankten Patienten* davon???

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## HansiB

Liebr Hans,

gar nichts

Lieber Ludwig,

welchen Stress ein wirlich hoher PSA bewirken kann oder auch nicht, wie bei mir aktuell, könnt ihr persönlich gar nicht beurteilen. Die Frage ist immer geht der PSA runter wegen Krebszelltot oder weil die aggressiveren, veränderten Krebszellen weniger PSA produzieren?

15 Jahre Voraussage bei einer harmlosen Malignität durch eine DNA beurteilt, ist kein Problem. Man muss natürlich fundiert beobachten. Nicht jeder PCaler ist nur 50 - 60 Jahre alt. Aber alle "müssen" therapiert werden, wenn man euch hört.

Lieber Heribert,

warum nicht auch Erfahrungen, muss es immer gleich eine Studie sein? Wobei immer die Frage ist wer bestellt, zahlt die Studie, was soll dabei rauskommen.

Viel OP Material ist ja ganz sinnvoll zum Untersuchen. Was geschieht eigentlich mit den T0 operierten? Bei denen soll ja die Biopsie alles beseitigt haben!
Meine Erfahrung auch bei den DGU Vorträgen war, den Krebs zu finden, auf Teufel komm raus, mit x Rebiopsien und dann zu operieren. Das war auch das Ergebniss der Abstimmung. Die Männer müssen nur alt genug werden, dann findet man immer was. Daran wird sich nicht ändern. Wir sprechen uns in einigen Jahren wieder.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## LudwigS

Mein lieber Konrad, man kann natürlich mit seinem eigenen Werdegang bzw. hohen PSA-Wert kokettieren.
Mein Schwiegervater hatte nach Polenfeldzug, Frankreichfeldzug und Russlandfeldzug als kleiner Feldwebel auch keinen Kratzer.
Aber was sagt das schon über den grossen Rest aus.

Volker Birkmann (1940) war mal kurz 2003 hier im Forum.
2000: PSA 8, GS 3+4, Szintigramm und CT unauffällig, operiert
Paar Monate später Enantone.
2003 eine 5mal5 cm große Metastase im Oberschenkel, Oberschenkel abgeknickt, genagelt. 
Taxotere seit 2005
Tod durch PK vor 3 Monaten.

Zu spät therapiert.

5 Jahre eher therapiert würde er wahrscheinlich heute noch leben - wie manch anderer hier aus dem Forum auch.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## helmutS

Lieber Günter, liebe Mitstreiter,
Eure Beiträge sind eine Bestätigung dafür, dass es richtig war, die Diskussion in diesem Therad nochmals anzustoßen. Für viele, die wie ich, schon seit vielen Jahren dabei sind, ist es schon frustierend, dass sich so wenig tut. Ein paar Überlegungen möchte ich zu diesem Thema noch beisteuern:
1. Die Krebsforschung allgemein wird angeprangert. Bezeichnend dafür ist ein Interview, das Dr. Peter Rothdach, Internist in München, der Monatszeitschrift NATUR & HEILEN kürzlich gegeben hat. Ich zitiere aus der Ausgabe 03/2009:
"Nahezu die gesamte Krebsforschung der Welt ist fest in der Hand der internationalen allopathischen Pharmakonzerne. Diese bestimmen, was geforscht, finanziert und veröffentlicht wird. Auch die Universitäten sind auf diese sogenannte "Drittmittelfinanzierung" angewiesen, ohne die sie z.B. keine klinischen Studien durchführen können. Nur solche Projekte kommen bei diesem System zum Zuge, welche den Konzernen satte Gewinne versprechen. So wird etwa alljährlich eine 11-stellige Dollarsumme auf dem Markt der zytostatischen Chemotherapeutika umgesetzt. Niemand hat dort ein Interesse, dass billige Therapien z.B. von Alternativ-Medizinern zum Zuge kommen und die teuren ablösen."    
Die Vorschläge von Dr. Rothdach, um dieses System zu ändern, sind:
- Staatlicherseits sollte die firmenunabhägige Grundlagenforschung viel mehr gefördert werden.
- Naturheilmittel sollten wieder von den gesetzlichen Kassen etc. bezahlt werden.
- Es sollten an den Hochschulen Lehrstühle für Naturheilverfahren eingerichtet werden, mit angeschlossenen Forschungsinstituten und Polikliniken dieser Richtung."
Solche Äußerungen sind schon heftig. Die Forschung sollte sich deshalb nicht nur auf die Schulmedizin beschränken.
2. Auch der Hinweis von Thoralf hat seine Berechtigung, dass uns ein prominenter Vorkämpfer fehlt. Wie es z.B. Stella McCartney für Brustkrebs und Jose Carreras für Leukämie tun. Ansonsten sind wir keine attraktive Personengruppe, eben Männer älteren Semesters, um Aufmerksamkeit oder Verständnis in der Öffentlichkeit zu wecken.
3. Projekte wie die HAROW-Studie und das von Günter erwähnte Projekt der Martini Klinik und UKE sind zu begrüßen. Aber das kann's doch nicht gewesen sein. Wie von Hans (GL) bemerkt, wo bleiben wir als bereits Betroffene?  
4. Die bei uns zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel sind wohl nur ein Bruchteil von dem, was in den USA investiert wird. Auch wenn man die unterschiedlichen Wirtschaftsgrößen berücksichtigt. Die erwähnten 125 Mio USD sind ja nur von der Selbsthilfegruppe US&TOO. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die anderen SHG ebenfalls entsprechende Mittel akquirieren.  
5. Wir haben doch prominente und kompetente Wissenschaftler und Ärzte in Deutschland. Einige wurden in den vorangegangenen Beiträgen bereits erwähnt. Können wir diese nicht direkt befragen ob und welche Forschungsprojekte in Angriff genommen werden könnten? Oder auch Kliniken / Tumorzentren in Berlin, Heidelberg etc. ansprechen?
Eine konzertierte Aktion des BPS mit anderen Einrichtungen wäre wünschenswert und auch unbedingt erforderlich, wenn wir etwas bewegen wollen.   
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,
Helmut hat sehr viele Aspekte in die Diskussion getragen, die keines weiteren Kommentares bedürfen. Ich möchte trotzdem noch mal betonen, dass der wichtigste Parameter vor einer erfolg versprechenden Therapie, die präzise Diagnostik ist.

Mir scheint mit dem Hamburger Forschungsprojekt erstmals in Deutschland ein umfassendes, und finanziell unabhängiges Vorhaben gestartet zu sein, was letztlich uns allen zugute kommt. Ich denke, auch komplementärmedizinische Einsichten werden dabei nicht zu kurz kommen, weil das DKFZ mit eingebunden ist.

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Amerikaner uns in der Krebsforschung ideell überlegen sind. Dort wird auch jeder Dollar der ausggeben wird auf seinen Profit abgeklopft. Was die Spendenfreudigkeit der Deutschen angeht, haben wir uns gegenüber den Amerikanern auch nichts vorzuwerfen. Helmut hat es in seinem 2. Abschnitt schon richtig gesagt: Was uns zur Lobbyarbeit fehlt, ist eine Lichtgestalt wie z.B. Jose Carreras. Der BPS hat, wie ich hoffe, auch in dieser Richtung seine Fühler schon ausgestreckt. Es ist aber aus verständlichen Gründen nicht einfach einen sehr prominenten Mann in gehobenem Alter für unsere Sache zu begeistern. 

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## WolfhardD

Hallo allerseits,
Ich sehe viele auf der Spitze eines Berges stehend nach fernen Wipfeln Ausschau haltend, nämlich nach Forschung und Entwicklung, nach einer besseren Zukunft. Grundsätzlich ist das richtig. Richtig ist da aber auch der ungeduldige, vielleicht sogar unzufriedene Einwurf: Wir sind, ich bin aber heute krank. Mir stellt sich in dem Zusammenhang die Frage nach dem Tun für die buchstäblich in den Niederungen Verbliebenen; denjenigen, die mit dem Vorhandenen, mit dem was heute therapeutisch angewendet werden kann aber nicht immer wird, leben müssen, überleben wollen. Was alles ist heute therapeutisch schon möglich? Wer weiß das überhaupt? Wir? Unsere Ärzte? Die großen Redner auf den Kongressen? Wer optimiert vorhandene Ressourcen? Wer verhindert, dass es solches Bemühen gibt? Stimmt es überhaupt, dass etwas verhindert wird? Und wenn denn doch, wie können wir das verhindern? Wo sollten wir, wo müssen und wo können wir Hebel für spürbare Veränderungen ansetzen? Der Ruf nach mehr Studien scheint nur wenig Potente zu erreichen oder die falschen, nämlich die ohne ausreichende Mittel, zu interessieren
ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />
Viele Fragen, von denen ich keine beantworten kann, obwohl mein Leben, meine noch verbleibende Lebensspanne davon abhängt. Selbst wenn ich von Arzt zu Arzt renne, die vermeintlich besten Kapazitäten konsultiere, den Beiträgen auf Symposien versuche zu folgen und die Beiträge im Forum, nicht nur diesem hier, lese, immer stoße ich nur auf Detailwissen und dazu noch auf kontroverses.

Ich bin krank. Ich habe ein brennendes Interesse, dass mir erklärt wird, warum ich diese, meine Überlebensfragen, nicht beantwortet erhalte.
Wolfhard

----------


## Pinguin

Über Hamburgs neue Prostata-Klinik* berichtete* das Hamburger Abendblatt schon am 12. April 2005 mit dem Hinweis auf die eingebundenen Forschungsaktivitäten.

----------


## Pinguin

Sind schon Zwischenergebnisse über den Verlauf *dieses* Projektes bekannt?

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Olav,

auch da bin ich skeptisch, solange viele PCaler glauben, wenn ich das "Ding" los werde, ist die Sache erledigt, wird da nicht viel geschehen. Wie mir kürzlich ein Uro Prof. erzählte, würde er öfter AS machen, aber die meisten Patienten wollen nicht. 

Solange als Kontrolle eine Stechbiopsie nach der anderen gemacht wird, wir hatten öfter schon, auch bei Vorträgen, als Kontrolle FNAB vorgeschlagen, wird auch das große Zurückhaltung bringen. 

Wer lässt sich schon regelmäßig biopsieren. Besonders wenn er schon einige Rebiopsien hinter sich hat, um endlich was zu finden, was ja auch ein Steckenpferd der Urologie ist. Ich kenne beide Biopsiearten, die FNAB ist wirklich ein "Vergnügen".

Die Unterlagen haben wir verteilt, als brave SHGler.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Pinguin

> Wer lässt sich schon regelmäßig biopsieren. Besonders wenn er schon einige Rebiopsien hinter sich hat, um endlich was zu finden, was ja auch ein Steckenpferd der Urologie ist. Ich kenne beide Biopsiearten, die FNAB ist wirklich ein "Vergnügen".


Das Problem ist aber leider, dass kein Urologe eine Prostatektomie vornehmen darf, bevor nicht per Biopsie ein Karzinom als gesichert befundet wurde. Was er, also der Urologe dann macht, liegt letztlich in seinem Ermessen und dürfte vornehmlich dann doch zu einer Entfernung der Prostata führen, weil auch der Urologe nicht nur Arzt, sondern auch Kaufmann sein muss, um seine Praxis über die Runden bringen zu können. Wer hat dafür nicht im Grunde genommen sogar Verständnis, wenn es auch für den Patienten nicht immer die beste Therapie ist. Für WW oder AS bleibt da meist kaum noch Spielraum.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Olav,

ich spreche von Kontrollbiopsien mit FNAB, es gibt auch noch andere Therapien außer einer OP. 

Wir haben PCa-Männer im Forum, ohne Biopsie, auch eine FNAB als Erstbiopsie ist vorstellbar, wenn sich jemand nicht operieren lassen will und daraus eine DNA-Z machel lässt, auch das gibt es und wäre oft sehr sinnvoll.


Gruß Konrad

----------


## wassermann

> Das Problem ist aber leider, dass kein Urologe eine Prostatektomie vornehmen darf, bevor nicht per Biopsie ein Karzinom als gesichert befundet wurde. Was er, also der Urologe dann macht, liegt letztlich in seinem Ermessen und dürfte vornehmlich dann doch zu einer Entfernung der Prostata führen, weil auch der Urologe nicht nur Arzt, sondern auch Kaufmann sein muss, um seine Praxis über die Runden bringen zu können.


 
Hallo,
bitte um Aufklärung, worin das Geschäft für die Praxis eines Urologen liegt, wenn er die Ektomie an einer Klinik empfiehlt? Wäre es nicht geschäftstüchtiger, den Patienten mit AS bei engmaschiger Kontrolle an die Praxis zu binden, evtl. verbunden mit entsprechender Medikation?

Der Urologe, der mich biopsiert und die RPE als eine der möglichen Therapieoptionen vorgeschlagen hat, hat seither nicht viel Geld an mir verdient. Die PSA-Kontrollen mache ich beim Hausarzt bzw. im Labor und die drei urologischen Untersuchungen in drei Jahren habe ihn auch nicht reich gemacht.

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Pinguin

> Hallo,
> bitte um Aufklärung, worin das Geschäft für die Praxis eines Urologen liegt, wenn er die Ektomie an einer Klinik empfiehlt?


Die Antwort hierauf gab es schon an anderer Stelle.




> Wäre es nicht geschäftstüchtiger, den Patienten mit AS bei engmaschiger Kontrolle an die Praxis zu binden, evtl. verbunden mit entsprechender Medikation?


Ein wahrhaft empfehlenswerte Variante, die nur leider selten anzutreffen ist.




> Der Urologe, der mich biopsiert und die RPE als eine der möglichen Therapieoptionen vorgeschlagen hat, hat seither nicht viel Geld an mir verdient. Die PSA-Kontrollen mache ich beim Hausarzt bzw. im Labor und die drei urologischen Untersuchungen in drei Jahren habe ihn auch nicht reich gemacht.


Meinen Urologen habe ich schon seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr kontaktiert. Die Blutwerte besorge ich mir auch selbst. Ansonsten entsprangen meine Erläuterungen aus den Informationen, die ich zum größten Teil diesem Forum entnommen habe.

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Helmut, Heribert und Wolfhard, 

ich möchte einige Eurer Gedanken kommentieren, die ich jeweils zuerst sinngemäß wiederhole.Helmut und Heribert: wir brauchen für unsere Arbeit Prominente die uns helfen unsere Sache nach vorne zu bringen.Hierzu möchte ich Euch, Helmut und Heribert, schreiben, dass der BPS angekommen ist bei den Medizinischen Fachgesellschaften und in anderen Organen des Gesundheitssystems. Wir werden dort gehört und können auch mitentscheiden, wie z. B. in der Kommission zur Entwicklung der Behandlungsleitlinie des Prostatakrebses. Ob wir dennoch einen Prominenten bitten sollten für uns zu werben ist abhängig vom damit verfolgten Ziel. Wir sollten im BPS noch einmal darüber nachdenken.Helmut: könnten wir nicht mit den Spitzenkliniken, besten Medizinern und Grundlagenforschern in Kontakt treten für eine konzertierte Aktion?Hierzu Helmut möchte ich Dir schreiben, dass war einer der Gründe für unsere Aktion auf dem DGU Kongress in Stuttgart. Jetzt müssen wir feststellen, was sich wo seitdem bewegt hat. Neue Studien zum Prostatakrebs werden von unserer Mitarbeiterin Andrea Spakowski und unserem Selbsthilfegruppenleiter Hansjörg Burger gesichtet und erfasst unter www.studien.de 

Helmut: es ist davon auszugehen, dass Selbsthilfegruppen Geld für Studien einwerben könnten. 

Ja, das ist ein Versuch wert. Aber bitte denke daran, dass es bisher nicht eine Frage des Geldes sondern die nicht vorhandenen, förderungswürdigen Projekte waren, die unabhängige Prostatakrebs Forschung beeinträchtigte. 

Dennoch könnten wir Geld sammeln, weil das Forschungsmanagement (Sammeln der Fragen/Ideen, Gründung der Forschungverbünde, Schreiben der Forschungsanträge, Koordinierung der Forschung) heute nicht finanziert ist. Es ist also die Anschubinvestition zuerst notwendig, bevor es überhaupt zur Forschung kommen kann. Dieses Geld und Personal fehlt an dieser Stelle.

Wolfhard: Viele Fragen, von denen ich keine beantworten kann, obwohl mein Leben, meine noch verbleibende Lebensspanne davon abhängt. Ich bin krank. Ich habe ein brennendes Interesse, dass mir erklärt wird, warum ich diese, meine Überlebensfrage nicht beantwortet erhalte.

Wolfhard, das kann sich nur durch Forschung ändern. 
So wie es immer war, wenn wir verantwortungsvoll handelten, strengen wir uns heute an für die nach uns Kommenden.
Sehnlich wünsche ich allen, die einen heute noch nicht heilbaren Prostatakrebs haben, dass uns die Hilfe näher ist als wir zu hoffen wagen.

Günter

----------


## Pinguin

> Der BPS ist angekommen bei den Medizinischen Fachgesellschaften und in anderen Organen des Gesundheitssystems. Wir werden dort gehört und können auch mitentscheiden, wie z. B. in der Kommission zur Entwicklung der Behandlungsleitlinie des Prostatakrebses.


Das sollte man uneingeschränkt bewundernd anerkennen, denn bis es dazu kam, galt es unzählige Hürden zu überwinden und etliche Vorbehalte auszuräumen. Es war in der Anfangsphase in erster Linie eine gewisse Skepsis der gestandenen Ärzteschaft, die in den Selbsthilfegruppen so etwas wie eine Konkurrenz sahen, denn schließlich wurde dort gezielt versucht, die Neuankömmlinge mit auch noch ständig steigender Besucherfrequenz zu mündigen Patienten zu machen. Dass aus dieser scheinbar hoffnungslosen Wettbewerbssituation mal so etwas wie eine Partnerschaft werden könnte, hätten sich Vorkämpfer wie ein Uwe Peters und dann ein umtriebiger Wolfgang Petter wohl kaum träumen lassen. Man kann dem BPS nur gratulieren, dass Günter sich bereit erklärt hat, den Posten des Vorstandsvorsitzenden zu übernehmen. Günter, als ein auch im weitesten Sinne hervorragend medizinisch geschulter Fachmann, präsentierte sich erstmals im vergangenen Jahr vor einem Fachpublikum in Stuttgart in überzeugender Manier. Natürlich sind nach den hehren Erwartungen an eine konzertierte Aktion nach Stuttgart noch keine wirklich sichtbaren Impulse festzustellen. Es wäre aber unfair, nun zu argumentieren, dass es wohl bei den Absichtserklärungen bleiben wird. Auch die Suche nach einer Lichtgestalt, die für unsere Sache durch die selbst erlittene Krankheit Prostatakrebs Furore machen könnte, dürfte an der nötigen Bereitschaft des hierfür in Frage kommenden Personenkreises scheitern.

Hier einmal die Namen einiger Prominenter: Golfkrieger General Schwarzkopf, 63, Entertainer Jerry Lewis, 73, Hollywood-Schauspieler Sidney Poitier, 72, der ehemalige Senator Bob Dole, 75. König Hussein von Jordanien erlag vor kurzem 63jährig diesem Leiden, ebenso Francois Mitterand mit 79. Auch Telly Savallas, der unvergessene Kojak, starb mit 70 an Prostatakrebs. Sie alle wurden Opfer einer Krankheit, die Männer oft lange verschweigen und die dann umso schwerer zu behandeln ist. Auch ein Agnelli konnte trotz seines riesigen Privatvermögens nicht verhindern, dass er an Prostatakrebs starb: http://www.wiwo.de/unternehmer-maerk...st-tot-313053/ Die Nachricht über die Erkrankung des Tenno an Prostatakrebs erbrachte immerhin die Erkenntnis, dass auch die in asiatischen Ländern bevorzugte Ernährung nicht vor dieser heimtückischen Krankheit schützt. Vielleicht sind Asiaten auch leidensfähiger, und wie es ihrer Mentalität entspricht, wird meist nicht viel Aufhebens von einer Krankheit gleich welcher Art gemacht: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,228750,00.html Man sollte auch nicht außer Acht lassen, dass selbst in Zeiten einer weit fortgeschrittenen Aufklärung der Bevölkerung durch die Medien, so etwas wie Prostatakrebs am liebsten wie ein Tabuthema behandelt wird. Man spricht einfach nicht gern darüber, und wenn man selbst betroffen ist, wird es meist verschwiegen.  

Von HelmutS kam der Vorschlag, über die in Deutschland mittlerweile über 200 Selbsthilfegruppen für Prostatakrebs so etwas wie Spenden einzusammeln. Eine Idee, die erstmals vor längerer Zeit auch schon aus dem Raum Hamburg kam. Es war wohl Rustra.




> Ja, das ist ein Versuch wert. Aber bitte denke daran, dass es bisher nicht eine Frage des Geldes sondern die nicht vorhandenen, förderungswürdigen Projekte waren, die unabhängige Prostatakrebs Forschung beeinträchtigte. Dennoch könnten wir Geld sammeln, weil das Forschungsmanagement (Sammeln der Fragen/Ideen, Gründung der Forschungverbünde, Schreiben der Forschungsanträge, Koordinierung der Forschung) heute nicht finanziert ist. Es ist also die Anschubinvestition zuerst notwendig, bevor es überhaupt zur Forschung kommen kann. Dieses Geld und Personal fehlt an dieser Stelle.


Ich sehe das Hauptproblem für das Gelingen einer gebündelten Aktion nicht an fehlenden Ressourcen, sondern darin, dass wir über keine Institution verfügen, die erschöpfend und absolut verbindlich für alle beteiligten Partner aus Forschung, Wissenschaft und Ärzteschaft als Sprachrohr und Koordinator dienen könnte. Ohne ein solch übergeordnetes Instrumentarium werden wir es nie auf die Reihe bekommen, dass nachweisliche Effizienz  zum Tragen kommt. Wer soll denn die eingesammelten Gelder an wen zur Verwendung zur Verfügung stellen? Es kann doch nur durch ein unabhängiges Irgendetwas in geordnete Bahnen gelenkt werden. Die Deutsche Krebshilfe, der ich aus Überzeugung hin und wieder auch etwas spende, verteilt hier und da Gelder nach welchen Kriterien? Die Pharmaindustrie wird kaum Unterstützung benötigen. Hier wird streng nach kaufmännischen Regeln agiert. Man beschränkt sich hauptsächlich auf solche Forschungen, die mit minimalem Einsatz zu einem maximalen finanziellen Erfolg führen. 




> Viele Fragen, von denen ich keine beantworten kann, obwohl mein Leben, meine noch verbleibende Lebensspanne davon abhängt. Ich bin krank. Ich habe ein brennendes Interesse, dass mir erklärt wird, warum ich diese, meine Überlebensfrage nicht beantwortet erhalte.


Trotz des enormen Wissens, was sich Wolfhard angeeignet hat und was auch in seiner homepage zum Ausdruck kommt, bleibt er einer unter vielen, die nur immer wieder auf den Durchbruch warten können. "Die Antwort weiß ganz allein der Wind" heißt es so resignierend in einem traurigen Lied. 




> Wolfhard, das kann sich nur durch Forschung ändern. So wie es immer war, wenn wir verantwortungsvoll handelten, strengen wir uns heute an für die nach uns Kommenden. Sehnlich wünsche ich allen, die einen heute noch nicht heilbaren Prostatakrebs haben, dass uns die Hilfe näher ist als wir zu hoffen wagen.


Mehr als die nie versiegende Sehnsucht und das Hoffen auf ein Wunder stehen uns leider heute nicht zur Verfügung. Einzig das Vertrauen auf die Selbstheilungskräfte vermögen noch zusätzliche Impulse auszulösen. Auch damit lässt sich trotz entmutigender Fakten noch etwas bewegen. Never give up.

----------


## helmutS

Lieber Günter,
liebe Mitstreiter,

mit einigen Anmerkungen möchte ich die Diskussion zu diesem Thema fortsetzen (ich bin hartnäckig):

1. Der BPS und das Engagement seiner Mitglieder
Die obigen Ausführungen von Olav sind uneingeschränkt zu unterstreichen. Wir Betroffene können den Mitgliedern des BPS, aber auch den SHG-Leitern, nur Dank und Anerkennung für ihre Arbeit aussprechen.

2. Prominente für unser Anliegen werben
Auch wenn wir keine selbst betroffenen Prominente finden sollten, dann zumindest Personen aus Politik, Wirtschaft etc. die bereit sind, sich für unser Anliegen zu engagieren. Ansonsten sind wir nicht in der Lage, mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu wecken. Unsere Krankheit ist sicherlich für viele ein Tabuthema.
Dass es nicht so sein muss, beweist der Artikel in der Illustrierten die "BUNTE" Nr. 11 vom 05.03.09, über den Kampf gegen Darmkrebs. Prominente, wie Wolfgang Stumph, Manfred Stolpe etc. engagieren sich für bessere Vorsorgeuntersuchungen. Das Ganze wurde von der Felix Burda Stiftung initiiert.
(Nur zur Richtigstellung für Olav: König Hussein starb bereits vor 10 Jahren an Lymphdrüsenkrebs)

3. Spendengelder und erforderliche Institutionen
Das Spendenaufkommen des BPS, (ich kenne es nicht), wird nicht ausreichen, um viel mehr als bisher zu bewegen. Deshalb wird eine Anschubinvestition benötigt, wie Günter es bezeichnet. Zuerst das Geld akquirieren und dann etwas daraus machen.
Eine Institution, über die das Geld fließt, lässt sich sicherlich finden. Es gibt bestimmt eine Stiftung, die wir für unser Vorhaben gewinnen können. So engagiert sich z.B. eine "Stiftung Männergesundheit" für die HAROW-Studie.
Für solche Aktionen ist aber eine "Galionsfigur" erforderlich, um die notwendige Aufmerksamkeit zu wecken und um auch die Seriosität des Vorhabens zu belegen.

4. PK-Forschung jetzt, damit die bereits Erkrankten davon profitieren
Wie *Wolfhard* schreibt, wollen auch wir Betroffene von solchen Aktionen noch etwas haben. Das Engagement und die Kenntnisse von Wolfhard sind beachtlich. Er kennt die Szene besser als die meisten von uns. Deshalb wären seine Ideen und sein Input auch wichtig, um unser Vorhaben voranzubringen. 

5. Komplementäre und alternative Onkologie
Neben der Schulmedizin setzen viele auch auf zusätzliche Therapien. Deshalb dürfen diese Bereiche nicht außer Acht gelassen werden.
So wären z.B. Vorschläge von *Hanns-Jörg Fiebrandt*, der solche Therapien für sich selbst anwendet, sehr willkommen und notwendig. 

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Pinguin

*Fernsehen: Britische Ex-Big-Brother-Kandidatin gestorben
*
Das Medien-Drama um das Sterben eines britischen "Big Brother"-Stars ist vorbei. Jade Goody hat ihren Kampf gegen den Krebs verloren. Die zweifache Mutter ist in ihrem Haus in London gestorben. Sie hatte Gebärmutterhalskrebs - und ließ die Voyeure am Bildschirm live miterleben, wie sich die Krankheit entwickelte. Die Engländer bewundern sie dafür, dass sie die Öffentlichkeit an ihrem Sterben teilhaben ließ und so das Bewusstsein für diese Krankheit erhöhte. Das ganz Land habe sie verehrt, sagte Premierminister Gordon Brown. Goody bestimmte mit ihrem Leiden monatelang die Schlagzeilen und das öffentliche Interesse. Die Zahnarzthelferin, die ins Fernsehen drängte, weil sie dort geliebt wurde, vermarktete ihren Tod in den Medien, um ihren zwei jungen Söhnen das kommende Leben zu finanzieren. "Ich habe mein Leben vor der Kamera gelebt. Und vielleicht werde ich auch vor der Kamera sterben", hatte sie gesagt. Mehr als eine Million Euro soll sie bislang eingenommen haben - durch eigenes Parfüm, eine Autobiografie, Exklusivgeschichten im Fernsehen und in Magazinen. Das Medien-Drama hat das Bewusstsein für Gebärmutterhalskrebs übrigens tatsächlich erhöht. Eine Spezialklinik im Süden Londons verzeichnete seit Goodys Krebsdiagnose ein Fünftel mehr Tests auf diese Krebsart.

Erst unlängst ist hier klar zum Ausdruck gekommen, dass für uns mit Prostatakrebs belastete Männer ein ähnlicher Ablauf leider bislang nicht auch nur ansatzweise Realität werden wird. Erst wenn das einmal der Fall sein würde, bekäme unsere Krankheit wohl doch noch die öffentliche Anteilnahme, die ihr eigentlich gebührt, damit man höhere Beträge zur Verfügung stellt, die Wissenschaft und Forschung helfend unter die Arme greifen könnten, um schneller zu Ergebnissen für verbesserte Therapien zu kommen.

----------

